
Show HN: Perfect job? - uptownhr
https://medium.com/@jleebiz/hiring-remote-mean-stack-developer-lean-startup-fund-a82f9198df96#.26c98khv7
======
tracker1
Any chance of getting React + Redux over Angular? And are you tied to mongodb?
What's the target deployment environment?

------
smt88
Does sound perfect except for being forced to use the awful MEAN stack. What's
that about?

~~~
tracker1
I don't mind MongoDB too much (would prefer RethinkDB, or if a cloud platform
is target for deployment probably it's bigtable/sql option). Really not a fan
of ng1/ng2... Node I like, it's a good backing server for JS. I think
React+Redux is a much better front end option.

~~~
smt88
Mongo is my biggest issue with that stack, although Angular 1 might be as bad.
It's baffling that anyone would start a project with either of those
technologies after doing very basic Googling of people's experiences with
them.

Angular 2 is so dissimilar that it's hard to even lump them together.

There's actually a drop-in replacement for Mongo (at least where the client
code is concerned) called ToroDB that I'm really excited about. It supports
NoSQL and Postgres simultaneously.

More here: [http://www.8kdata.com/torodb](http://www.8kdata.com/torodb)

